# AKC's (CGC) Canine Good Citizen Test



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Just curious about if any of you have gone through the CGC test with your Vizsla's? Is it difficult? I thought maybe something to possibly look into for our puppy (Axel) in the near future, maybe something challenging and rewarding? 

Thanks


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

I did the CGC with my Golden Retriever and it was a breeze. We just had to sit, down and stay in those positions. Meeting a stranger without getting too excited. You can only do the test with a flat collar or martin gale. We know that we are not doing that with our puppy. He is too hyper for the job, we are going to get him into a sport instead. 
Good luck.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info Nash, much appreciated.....


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Reba earned her CGC certificate at a little over a year old. By that time she had been thru a puppy class, and a couple of intro obedience classes. The only reason that I waited so long to take the test is that she didn't walk well on a loose lead, everything else was a breeze. 

Look into the AKC STAR Puppy program--gives you a great foundation for CGC and an all around well socialized pup.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the information, I was curious as to what age they would take the test, Axel starts his 6 week puppy class next week, and then most likely some other obedience classes as well. I will check into the AKC Star program. Thanks


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

Our Golden went to puppy, intermediate and advance at petsmart. Our class got together and did the CGC together. It was cheaper that way. Tucker was about 13 months old when he did it.


----------

